# digitales Audio z.b. Dolby Digital usw. in Spielen ?



## digitalray (26. November 2011)

Ich seh immer wieder in den Credits, dass Spiele Dolby Digital, Dolby Surround, dts, etc. unterstüten und dafür gemacht sind.

Wenn ich aber digital out aktiviere über spdif bekomm ich immer nur ein normales Stereo Signal.


Ich kann zwar auf SPEAKERS stellen und 5.1 PCM Sound mit Dolby Digital LIVE (Hardware codiertes DD 5.1) funktioniert auch über spdif, aber mir gehts um digitale Signale direkt über spdif vom Spiel aus, also DD 2.1, DD 5.1 dts 5.1 streams.

Haben die Spiele denn überhaupt ein Dolby Digital 2.1 Signal ? Oder wofür stehen die Logos immer in den Credits drin ?


Ich zock meistens in Stereo und mach am Amp dann dts NEO:6 Music an, weil das nen guten Raumklang gibt.

DD LIVE mit 5.1 geht zwar auch, aber leicht verzögert, deswegen nutz ich das nur wenn man es auch braucht, also in 3D Games, wo es drauf ankommt, dass man hört was hinter einem los ist.

Bei vielen Games braucht man das nicht wirklich und da wundert es mich, dass das Spiel nicht DD 2.1 aktiviert über spdif oder wenigstens "irgendwas" digital codiertes, wie wenn man sich einen Film anschaut und der AMP dann von selbst auf Dolby oder dts schaltet.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. November 2011)

Das ist ein grund weswegen ich imernoch auf soundkarte mit analogen reciever anschliesse. Also soundkarte 5,1 aus  und in verstärker DVD direct 5,1 eingang rein, gibt meiner meinung nach den besten klang.
Die digitale zusteuerung beim PC geht nur über Soundkarten mit spdif und optisch.Die optische verbindung sollte man bevorzugen. Weil diese aufjedenfall in mehrkanal sind.
Nur hat leider kaum eine onboard sound karte ein optischen ausgang.Geschweige eine eingebaute soundkarte Somit ist nix mit Digital direckt an verstärker ohne PC Soundberechnung.
In diesen szenario berechnet die CPU den sound anstatt die verbaute Soundkarte. Denkbar schlechtestet lösung.

Was die sound angabe in dolby und dts angeht,die credits werden von den konsolen übernommen.Und es hängt stark davon ab wie gut open al einsatz von Soundtreiber umgesetzt wurde.Realtek soundchips sind OK für desktop sound (Schreibtisch boxchen) für was anderes taugen die nix.


----------



## digitalray (29. November 2011)

ok, ja mir gehts eigtl. nur drum, ob spiele einen echten digitalen stream haben, egal ob 5.1 oder stereo.

durch das ganze surround mixing im spiel mit geräuschen usw denk ich mir, dass halt nur ein pcm signal rauskommen kann, ausser man encodiert es neu mit dolby digital live.

genau deswegen die frage, wieso in den credits bzw dem abspann vieler spiele das dolby zeichen auftaucht direkt neben der engine z.b.

sind zwischensequenzen evtl. mit digitalem ton ?

ich kann mir sonst nichts drunter vorstellen.


wer hat da nen plan wozu das gut sein soll dass bei nem pc spiel draufsteht: dolby digital ?

hier im manual von street fighter IV mit games for windows für pc:

"Zur Wiedergabe in Dolby Digital ist ein PC mit Dolby Digital-kompatiblem Ausgabesystem
erforderlich."

"Dieses Spiel unterstützt Dolby Digital. Für besten Dolby Digital-Sound
ist ein PC mit Soundausgabemöglichkeiten erforderlich, die mit der
Dolby Digital Live-Technologie kompatibel sind. Nach Bestätigung der
Einstellungen für die digitale Audioausgabe auf dem PC kann der PC
über S/PDIF-Glasfaser-Audiokabel an ein Dolby Digital-kompatibles
Soundsystem angeschlossen werden."


ich versteh das nicht so richtig, denn dd live hat doch nichts mit dem spiel zu tun ??

ich mein, dd live macht ja die soundkarte und gibt nur den pcm sound komprimiert als digital audio aus, das hat ja nichts im geringsten mit dem spiel zu tun. und das spiel muss das auch nicht unterstützen. 

das macht dd live auch wenn man musik hört oder irgendein spiel spielt.


oder kennt jemand ein spiel das dolby digital ex macht so dass man am receiver auf Dolby PL II stellt und wieder den original 5.1 surround hat ?


ich kapier das wirklich nicht, wozu ein spiel dolby digital unterstützt ?


----------

